# Road rage



## Michael. (Oct 19, 2013)

.

You may not have known that I had issues with road rage but no longer. 

However, since I picked up my new bike, people no longer seem to annoy me any more.

Maybe I have mellowed. I just wanted to let you know I'm over all of that now!
.


.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 19, 2013)

If that's what it takes to make annoying drivers stop bothering me...I'm in.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 19, 2013)

The design is deficient:  No tail gunner !!


----------

